
Backstage Capital is raising a second fund to invest in women of color - endswapper
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/25/backstage-capital-is-raising-a-second-fund-to-invest-in-as-many-women-of-color-as-possible/
======
endswapper
NB: Title edited for space.

